#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which song makes you to feel powerful?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

When you feel down we need little boost to feel motivate and empower and sometimes music give us this motivation and empowerment. I use to listen Ovvoru Pookalume song from Autograph movie whenever I feel down as this song make feel positive and motivate me to move forward in life.I also listen Kadavul Thantha Azhagiya Vazhvu song from movie Mayavi. Both these songs are very empowering and make positive about your life challenges.So guys tell me which song makes you to feel powerful?

----------


## kanak

Whenever I feel down, I use to listen the Dheena film theme song.It will give me a positive boost and power.

----------


## Bhavya

> Whenever I feel down, I use to listen the Dheena film theme song.It will give me a positive boost and power.


Hi Kanak, Dheena movie theme song also very motivational.I have listened this song for a few times  :Smile:

----------

